

Tesla Climbs After Musk Teases ‘Exciting’ News on Twitter - apapli
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-25/tesla-climbs-after-musk-teases-exciting-news-on-twitter.html

======
apapli
He was probably a bit naughty in sending the tweet, but nonetheless it will be
great to see hit Tesla break even (or even better perhaps).

[http://seekingalpha.com/article/1299901-elon-musk-s-big-
mist...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/1299901-elon-musk-s-big-mistake-a-
tweet)

